# how true is this?



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

yesterday at work i had an interesting talk with a co-worker about cars and insurance. he is 16, and has two cars, a cavalier and a fiesta(i know..). both off them are insured on his own name as offroad insurance, and he uses them to muck about in the fields round his house. 

now the interesting bit: he owned both cars since he just turned 15, and got insurance on them aswell. by the time he is 17, he has 4(four!!) years no claim bonus??!! it wont affect his insurance to much by the killer age of 17, but as soon when he is 18(and hasnt made a claim offcourse or has any points), he has 6 years NCB? by then you would really see the difference i guess...

i want to know how true this is, as i know a few people who can sell their sh17 mobiles for under £50. 

cheers


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Ask him the name of his insurers, and give them a call, ask for a quote for a 1996 1.4 fiesta.

Either way, 2 years is 2 years not 4, it doesn't multiply by the number of cars you've got.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

cheers jason.



> Either way, 2 years is 2 years not 4, it doesn't multiply by the number of cars you've got.


 i thought about that aswell, i was thinking, how the hell can you multiply the years by the number off cars you own 

oh well, thanks for your explanation. i will speak to him soon and ask for the insurers.


----------



## Izzy (Sep 21, 2004)

Also, I'm not sure how his "off road" insurance policies will transpose their NCB into a fully fledged "normal" policy. To my mind they are completely different "risks", although in this day & age with their being so many options with insurance it may well benefit him.... Interesting situation...


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

i might speak to him this sunday if he is at work. when i've spoken to him i'll ask him for the company's name, ring them and post how it is here.


----------

